# BART Website with Recovered Stolen Bikes



## CRX_Stig (Dec 31, 2011)

FYI, I don't have enough post to place the URL's, but the Patch link below has the story; you can paste it into the address bar of your browser. There will be a link to the BART website with photos of the stolen bikes.


*BART Arrest Leads to Discovery of Stolen Bicycles *

berkeley.patch.com/articles/bart-arrest-leads-to-discovery-of-stolen-bicycles

^^^^^ copy and paste to your address bar ^^^^^


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

More background information on police action against bicycle thieves. 

Are SFPD and BART Police Starting to Take Bike Theft Seriously? | Streetsblog San Francisco


----------

